# Multiple Intracranial Coil Embolizations



## tcronenw (Jun 2, 2009)

Is it possible to bill 61624 twice during the same session for coil embolization of 2 separate aneurysms?

Example: Pericallosal and Right Middle Cerebral arteries, both accessed through the Right Internal Carotid (although are in quite distinct branches some 10cm apart in the brain).


----------



## Shirleybala (Jun 3, 2009)

we use these embolization code only once, if the access is different we use these codes twice,But the below discription is given in Medlearn.

"ASSIGN ONE PROCEDURE CODE REGARDLESS OF THE NUMBER OF STUDIES PER OPERATIVE FIELD OR SITE. HOWEVER, MULTIPLE PATHOLOGIES QUALIFY AS MULTIPLE SITES."


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 3, 2009)

tcronenw said:


> Is it possible to bill 61624 twice during the same session for coil embolization of 2 separate aneurysms?
> 
> Example: Pericallosal and Right Middle Cerebral arteries, both accessed through the Right Internal Carotid (although are in quite distinct branches some 10cm apart in the brain).




For _intracranial_ aneurysms or AVM's, each embolization can be billed separately as long as they are in distinct and separate vessels, and are completely distinct and separate aneurysms or AVM's.

In your scenario, you could charge 61624 twice.

This does not apply to multiple vessels leading to one aneurysm/AVM or mulitple methods (coils, chemicals etc) for one aneurysm/AVM.


My information comes from various pink sheets as well as CSI in Atlanta, but there is more supporting information available as well.

I hope this helps,


----------

